# Weird Goose



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok guys we were out today and we shot a goose that had a huge kind of wart thing on its back the size of a softball. It had a couple smaller ones on its wing and under the wing they were all over. It was pretty nasty. My guess at first was that it was a wound from some bb's but the warts were pretty much all over and thought if that many bb's had hit it it would have died but has anyone ever seen this before? Sorry I never took any pictures of it.


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

Did it stink like death and scabbed over? I see this alot in phesants, and in some geese. Where a hawk or something predator will hit them in the back cause a wound and then the bird gets away.

Was this a lump underneath the skin or on tope of the skin?


----------



## feathersandpoo (Oct 23, 2009)

Sounds a little strange. Never seen anything like that. Did you end up keeping the meat?


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

The lumps were under the feathers except for the one on its back because it was so big. I doubt it was from a hawk because of how many of them it had on it everywhere. I left it with a biologist but have not talked to him yet.


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

Very interesting keep us pdated on that


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Alright guys he didn't have a lot of time to look at it but he said it was possibly just from a gun shot wound. Not really for sure.


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

Well if that is the case Congrats to the man who took down the "iron goose" lol Cant imagine the load u used to bring him down :beer:


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Yes thats interesting to hear I've never seen or heard of anything like it....Please keep us posted, cause it would be interesting to know about what happened to the goose.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sounds like that goose slept with a "dirty" goose. :wink:


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Lol!! :lol:


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I knew there was somthing wrong when the 800 other cacklers he was with flaired hard and he came right in....


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

You got to marinade it up and try goose wart on the grill. Let us know how it tastes!


----------



## LU Crew (Oct 30, 2009)

It could be bird flew, i shot a banded mallard with the same kind of strange lumbs on its back. When i registered the band it was banded down in SOUTH AMERICA! and the bioligist said it was bird flue. so who knows how many honks and ducks have it


----------

